# Weight Pulling - American bulldogs



## slu2383 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Moses is doing so much better although we are working on new noises on our walksas we sometimes get a little scared. Now on to my question.

I have read that the American bulldog breed enjoy the satisfaction of proving they can accomplish tasks their master asks of them and thrive on this as they are very loyal working dogs. I have been looking into weight pulling competitions although we wont be training for some time as Moses is only 3 months old and he cannot be entered until the minimum age of 1 year old is reached. My question is in regards to the weight and how this could be damaging seeing they need to pull certain weights depending on their size. moses who should be around 135lbs technically should be pulling around 19x his body weight or roughly 2500lbs. I know this seems crazy but Am. Bulldogs do this all the time but I am still a bit skeptical with any injuries that could result. I love him to death and want him for 1 to feel a level of accomplishment and 2 get some darn good exercise but has anyone competed in this before or have info or insight regarding injury?
Thanks


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I am starting into this sport with my lead dog, Ronan so he has more activity to do in the summer when it is too hot for us to run the trails. The important thing is to start light and build weight slowly. Your dog even at 1 year will not be able to just walk into a harness and pull 2000+ Lbs, lots of training needs to happen first!! Are you ging to do drag, wheels, or rails? It is also important to give your dog a joint supplement with glucosomine and its a good idea to get his hips checked for hip displaysia as this sport is very hard on the joints and hips especially. Look for a club in your area or anyone that does weightpulling and see if you can find someone to mentor you and help with training.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

American Bulldogs make very good weight puller's and if done right your dog will not get injured.I suggest that you go to some weight pulls and talk to people that have been doing it a while, ask questions and learn all about it before you begin.When your dog is weight pull trained, beleive me it will pull much more than 2500 pounds.I have been at shows where they have pulled 7000 and more. Good luck it is a great sport.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I have seen it done and it is amazing. There is a place by me that does that with dogs and it has a treadmill there and everything but just a question, is this bad for their joints (including jaw joint)?


----------

